# W: Stray Guardsmen



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

As I'm sure all know from time to time you'll check through your collection and think 'Why do I have just 1 or 2 of those? I don't even collect that army.' 

Well what I'm hoping to do is provide a home for those stray and homeless Guardsmen out there. I mean how much use are they to the Emperor all alone in enemy territory? Unfortunately I can't offer anything in exchange except the promise that they will be given the name of your choice and a place in a Veteran squad. I'll even write some fluff to go with each and add it to my database website. 

PM me if you know of any guardsmen that need returning to the fight.

Foster


----------

